# انظمة انذار الحريق بشكل مفصل



## حمزة زين الدين (26 يناير 2009)

الملف المرفق يوضح مكونات نظام انذار الحريق بشكل واضح


----------



## اراس الكردي (26 يناير 2009)

مشكور جدا على الملف


----------



## المهندس/محمدرفاعى (22 أبريل 2009)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_
_ أما بعد،،،،،،،،،_
_فانى أسأل عن وجود ندوات منظمه لديكم داخل مصر نتبادل فيها المعلومات وللتعارف مع جميع الساده الأعضاء ،فإنى أتمنى وجود ذلك فإنى خبره فإنى أعمل فى مجال الأنظمه الأمنيه جميعها والأبواب الأمنيه منذ تسع سنوات ولدى خبره كبيره فى التركيبات والصيانات ، وأعشق العمل بيدى فأرجو من سيادتكم الرد وإن لم يوجد ندوات فلماذا لانفكر فى ذلك ولو فى العام مره حتى نرفع من مستوى المعرفه والترابط ، فأتمنى من سيادتكم هل يوجد أم لا ._
_ والسلام مسك الختام _


----------



## م. يامن خضور (29 يوليو 2009)

شكراً لك أخي حمزة و بارك الله فيك


----------



## م وائل حسنى (29 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى ......


----------



## eng_ahmed_matter (5 يناير 2010)

يا جماعة أانا مش مهندس 
أنا أسمي أحمد ممدوح مطر 
خريج الجامعة العمالية دفعة 2004 
الحمد لله أشتغلت في كلية الهندسة جامعة القاهرة معمل القياسات والمعايرة من 2003 الي 2009
طوال الفترة دي كلها 
جميع المهندسين الي بشتغل معاهم بيحتقرو فكري بتريقة تسير الغضب 
بمعني لو سألت سؤال يكون الجواب أن لازم تدرس هندسة 5 سنوات عشان تفهم الي بنقول علية 
والحمد لله ميكملش شهر واحد إلا و أكون متفوق عليهم في الحاجة الي سألت عليها 
ليه يا بشمهندسين يا محترمين بتحتقر عقل من هو أقل منكم في التعليم 
ممكن أكون أقل في التعليم ولاكن أكبر في العقل 
وليه الاحترام يكون لبشمهندس زيك و مينفعش أحترم من هو دون ذلك 
يا جماعة لو سمحتم أحترمو جميع من يتعامل معكم 

عارف أن فيه نقص كبير جدا جدا مابين واحد أتخرج من صنايع علي جامعة فاسدة و فاشلة بس الاحترام واجب 

والحمد لله أنا واخد دورات في الجودة :
البيئة 
و النظام 
و تأكيد الجودة
و ضبط الجودة
و الاغذية
و كمان في نظام أنشاء البوتاجاز من شركة إيديال 
و الحمد لله بشتغل في نظام هندسة الحريق و كيفية الانشاء و كمان التصميم 
و أول ما مهندس أو مهندسة يعرف أني مش خريج هندسة يبقي اللعنة عليك ممكن أقول أنه غيرة أذاي أن واحد فاشل زي خريج جامعة عمالية و متخلف و ميعرفش أنجليزي يشتغل زي و يقعد جانبي 
أزاي وأنا في الجامعة 5 سنوات و أنت فاشل و صايع تقعد معايا
وعلي فكرة الي داخلني صنايع هو موضوع المعادلة عشان أدخل هندسة و دخلت المعادلة بس محضرتش الامتحان في ظروف خاصة 
وطبعا دخلت السنة الي بعديها و جية موضوع الجيش و الحمد لله في السنة الي بعديها و الاخيرة حصل ظروف أخري و الحمد لله مش ندمان بس حسيت أن ربنا بيقولي لا

ودخلت أسمها أكاديمة الدراسات المتخصصة في علم التكنولوجيا و الي حضاننتها في مصر هي الجامعة العمالية ياعني لو كانت خدتها أي جامعة تانية أو أكادمية تانية كان الموضوع أختلف بس مسمي الجامعة العمالية ياني عماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال 

الحمد لله 
أعمل أيه يا جماعة 

قولولي أحسن الموضوع ده تاعبني جدا جدا جدا جدا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (6 يناير 2010)

*مشكور جداً على الملف الجيد
*


----------



## hayderjasim (7 يناير 2010)

*شكرا*

ارجو من الاخوة في هذا المنتدى ان يساعدني في ارسال كتاب حول تصاميم شبكات المياه (حصرا) لمنظومة اطفاء الحريق. شكرا جزيلا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (7 يناير 2010)

كلامك ممتاز 
وانت تستحق التقدير و ارجوك انا اتأسف عن كل الزملاء الذين اساءو اليك و الحقيقة انهم يجب ان يقفوا يساندونك و يشجعونك ولازم كل زميل ان يضع نصب عينيه قول الله سبحانه :
لايسخر قوم من قوم عسي ان يكونوا خيرا منهم 
و انت خير منهم فانت معطاء و مجتهد فلا يفت في عضدك قولهم و اعتز بنفسك و لا فضل لانسان على آخر الا بالتقوي 
و انت تعلوهم بعلمك 
مرة اخري آسف بالنيابة عن كل من اساء اليك او احد في موقفك 
وفقكم الله و ننتظر منك المزيد
فكرة خدها من مهندس عجوز لماذا لاتتقدم لاحي كليات الهندسة المعروفة و تدرس دبلوما و تكمل وتثبت انك الافضل و تبقي استاذهم 
خذ الامور ببساطة و لا تزعل ولا تهتم 
ولا تهنوا ولا تحزنوا و انتم الاعلون ان شاء الله
تحياتي


----------



## متذكر (3 مارس 2010)

لك جزيل الشكر انني :67: واعتقد انك:13: وانا الان:68:


----------



## خبير الاردن (7 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووور :77:


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (6 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك00000مع التقدير*


----------



## العوضي داود محمد (6 أبريل 2010)

مشكور علي هذا الملف


----------



## ragaeybest (26 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (26 أبريل 2010)

جزالك الله خير كتاب بسيط اوى و خفيف يعطيك نبذه مختصره جدا لكنه يعتبر جيدا


----------



## zzaghal (8 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا

تم تحميل الملف


----------



## joussef (27 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (27 يوليو 2010)

ملف ممتاز وجميل شكرا


----------



## م.م فادي (27 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## البهنساوى اليكتريك (13 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
الى اصحاب الخبرة اريد فنى متخصص فى تركيب اجهزة انذار الحريق وصيانتها 
من يجد فى نفسة الخبرة الكافية يراسلنى 
hassan_ electric2000ياهو 
او 129233755


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (15 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## nabe (4 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك


----------



## helal73 (4 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمود سلهب (24 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## فكر المستقبل2 (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## سارة عبد العزيز (8 مارس 2011)

جزالك الله خيرا ومشكور


----------



## ر.م علي (8 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا واعتذر لك نيابة عن الزملاء الذين يجب ان يكونوا قدوة لقيادة المجتمع خلقا وعملا


----------



## KSA_ENG (11 مارس 2011)

تسلم يمينك شكراا


----------



## عمراياد (12 مارس 2011)

شكرااا جزيلا وبارك الله بك


----------



## ahmedfahim (18 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي على هذا المجهود


----------



## mohamedsous (4 يونيو 2011)

مشكور اخي جزاك الله خيرا ولو امكن كتب مفصله اكتر اكون شاكر لحضرتك


----------



## حسام الحسني (20 مارس 2013)

لكم منا الشكر والتقدير\


----------



## حسن عبد العزيز (23 مارس 2013)

Thanks


----------



## ahmadmuhabalalwani (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*ممتاز*

جدا جدا


----------



## ahmadmuhabalalwani (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*انظمة انزار الحريق بشكل مفصل*

مممممممممممممممممممممممممممممتاززززززززززززز


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (16 نوفمبر 2013)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## الهادف للتعلم (16 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الهادف للتعلم (16 نوفمبر 2013)

*eng_ahmed_matter* 
اخي لا تكترث لكلام الناس واستمر بابداعك فانك ان لم تكن درست في الجامعة 5 سنوات فانت افضل بكثير ممن درسوا 5 سنوات ثم تخرجوا من الجامعة فنسوا كل ما درسوه.
اعلم ان من يستهين بقدرات الناس ما هو الا عديم الثقة بالنفس وفاااارغ لذا يقلل من شأنك.
استمر ولا تيأس "القافلة تسير....".
ملئ السنابل تنحني بتواضع والفارغات رؤوسهن شوامخ.


----------



## مهندس جمال يخلف (10 أغسطس 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير ان شاء الله :85:


----------

